# ~Tye's Mii Gallery~



## Tyeforce (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to my Mii Gallery! If there's one art that I've mastered, it's the art of Mii making. Okay, maybe that's not really a recognized form of art, but it is to me! XD Anyway, in this thread I'll post all of the Mii characters that I create, along with QR codes so you can scan them onto your 3DS as well!

My first batch of Miis are from Jackie Chan Adventures. I've been rewatching the show on Netflix lately, so I decided to make Miis of all the main characters.











So, what do you think? ^_^


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2011)

on my phone so I can't see them all...

but i'd tap chow. tha. is all.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 11, 2011)

I think the Uncle Mii is brill! I remember watching this show when I was younger.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome! I especially love your Uncle one ^.^


----------



## FallChild (Aug 11, 2011)

this is perhaps one of the coolest things ive ever seen


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 11, 2011)

Quite brilliant.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

I used to watch this show when I was young.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 11, 2011)

All I'm hearing is Uncle's "Jackieeeee!"


----------



## muffun (Aug 11, 2011)

This is actually amazing.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 11, 2011)

AndyB said:


> All I'm hearing is Uncle's "Jackieeeee!"


one more thing:


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> one more thing:


Bad YouTube Poop is bad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Bad YouTube Poop is bad.


isn't that the point of a "youtube *poop*"?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> isn't that the point of a "youtube *poop*"?


XD True. Though there are some good ones out there. WalrusGuy made the best.


----------

